# Underrated Habanos- Various sizes!



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Hey all,

I am just hitting the lounge to see what everyone thinks is the most underrated habanos in a particular size (Hermosa, Mareva, Churchill, Corona, etc...)

For me in the Robusto size is:

*Bolivar Royal Corona:* I had one from Mar. 06 tonight that was pure heaven. What a fabulous and flavorful blend. I think some are disappointed in this Boli because it doesn't have the same kick and tannin type of flavor as the Boli PC, CE, and BBF.

The Bolivar Robusto is a great cigar (albiet without the same strength and kick as the other cigars in the line) and my choice for a seriously underated cigar!

ATL


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

My entry has to be the H. Upmann Corona Major.

That cigar was a completely unexpected surprise, I was blown away by that smoke. Must buy more...


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

To me a cigar that doesn't seem to get much attention is the Diplomatico #2. I had a few of these from 2001 , first one was nothing to write home about , but the next few were pure bliss to smoke , I may have rushed the first one . I'm learning to slow down the speed at which I smoke , it seems to be helping with the flavors that develope .


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

like the RyJ tubo # 2 what a tasty cigar great price right out of the box no aging needed


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

I think the Hoyo Des Dieux is a really great cigar that doesn't get much hype.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Ermo said:


> I think the Hoyo Des Dieux is a really great cigar that doesn't get much hype.


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

In my opinion anything from the Diplomaticos line is underated. What an awesome profile. If you all don't like it, that makes me happy, more for me!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Great posts so far. I have had all of these (Dip 2 from '01, H. Upmann Corona Major, Hoyo Des Dieux) and I must agree they are all excellent cigars. I think all of these tend to fair better with age. The one that seems to be great right out of the box is the Corona Major. I love that Des Dieux though on a Sunday Morning with a serious cup of coffee!

ATL


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

gotta agree with the Boli RC (that's twice tonight i have mentioned them - it's a sign).

another that i felt is/was underrated:
SLR PC - my favorite pc


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Monte #5 (4 x 40), everyone talks about the party shorts (4 3/8 x 42) and the San Cristobal El Principes (4 3/8 x 42), but no one ever mentions the good old #5.

Everyone compares the shorts to the boli PCs (5 x 42) probably because of price and the fact that both come in 50 cabs, however, the boli is a half an inch longer than the short. When you put them side by side, the boli is a longer smoke.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

I'll chime in here with a little gem.....The Mille Fleurs. These are some great little sticks that will give you some surprisingly great flavor. Just my :2 

Ron


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Dip 2 from 01, somehow I forsee this in the near future.

Thankyou Bubba!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

SP Non-Plus
Diplo #4
ERDM PC's
I also agree on the Boli RC's and the SLR PC's.


:ms NCRM


----------



## Fumioso (Apr 28, 2006)

ATLHARP said:


> For me in the Robusto size is:
> 
> *Bolivar Royal Corona:* I
> 
> ATL


:tpd:

Granted, I'm still a Habano newb, but this is the best cigar I've smoked in the last five years, period. What are these like after a few years? I doubt I'll get a chance to find out first hand because mine are going FAST!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i forgot a couple.

the LGC Md'O #4.
both the Juan Lopez Seleccion #2 and PC.
Fonseca Delicias
RA 898 (good luck getting some now)
Monte #3 (i agree with the #5s as well - i know some will disagree with me, but all mine were terrific)
VR Famosos
RyJ Cazadores - talk about bang for the buck.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

IHT said:


> i forgot a couple.
> 
> the LGC Md'O #4.
> both the Juan Lopez Seleccion #2 and PC.
> ...


Are the Ra 898's that good? The Cazadores, are you talking young or with some age as these are affordable smoke.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> Monte #5 (4 x 40), everyone talks about the party shorts (4 3/8 x 42) and the San Cristobal El Principes (4 3/8 x 42), but no one ever mentions the good old #5.
> 
> Everyone compares the shorts to the boli PCs (5 x 42) probably because of price and the fact that both come in 50 cabs, however, the boli is a half an inch longer than the short. When you put them side by side, the boli is a longer smoke.


I agree with you on this one. I've enjoyed the #5's quite a bit.....what few I've gotten to smoke.


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

I love the RCs but one of the most underrated cigars I believe is the Partigas presidentes, they are just plain good. They are amazingly consistent if you can a aged box. Good thing is the aged boxes arent too hard to come accross.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

montecristo#2 said:


> everyone talks about the party shorts (4 3/8 x 42) and the San Cristobal El Principes (4 3/8 x 42),.


I'd have to say Trinidad Reyes. Great little smoke.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Of the ones I have had, the JL #2, the Trini Reyes and the RyJ #2 tubos were pretty enjoyable. 

Thanks for starting this up Andrew.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

luvsmesumcigars said:


> Are the Ra 898's that good? The Cazadores, are you talking young or with some age as these are affordable smoke.


I'll tell you in about 8 days about the RA 898's. Punch Monarchs are pretty good too if you can find them. All you MRN boys should check it out!


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

j6ppc said:


> My entry has to be the H. Upmann Corona Major.
> 
> That cigar was a completely unexpected surprise, I was blown away by that smoke. Must buy more...


*When you mention that particular brand and vitola, it's just now that I realise that I always enjoy or rather always a good experience with this cigar.
every now and then at the cigar shop while choosing and buying, the manager will hand you want of this for free so that you can smoke while choosing or just to relax and this cigar is always on!
I guess sometimes the free ones are always good to smoke *


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

kvm said:


> I'd have to say Trinidad Reyes. Great little smoke.


I heard good things about the reyes, I will have to give one of these a try. Recently I have been smoking more larger RG cigars (coronas and robustos), but am always looking for a good PC.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

pinoyman said:


> *When you mention that particular brand and vitola, it's just now that I realise that I always enjoy or rather always a good experience with this cigar.
> every now and then at the cigar shop while choosing and buying, the manager will hand you want of this for free so that you can smoke while choosing or just to relax and this cigar is always on!
> I guess sometimes the free ones are always good to smoke *


You make a good point, but I think it's the company rather than free cigars. Smokes are always better w/company than they are when you're alone IMO. Otherwise herf's wouldn't be that big a deal!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Some great underrated cigars mentioned, particularly for me the Boli RCs, the first Habanos that really got me sliding hard down the slope, and the RyJ Cazadores. I think the Partagas 898s are underrated as well...everyone seems to love the RAs, but I think the Partys are a strong contender as well.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

StudentSmoker said:


> You make a good point, but I think it's the company rather than free cigars. Smokes are always better w/company than they are when you're alone IMO. Otherwise herf's wouldn't be that big a deal!


*You're right! I normally do my groceries every saturday, seeing all your aficionado friends in the same shop, smoking drinking, BS...ting ,handing out cigars doing nothing just nothing, ohhh what a day.....*


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

kvm said:


> I'd have to say Trinidad Reyes. Great little smoke.


Have to agree! :dr


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

pinoyman said:


> *You're right! I normally do my groceries every saturday, seeing all your aficionado friends in the same shop, smoking drinking, BS...ting ,handing out cigars doing nothing just nothing, ohhh what a day.....*


That's the way it is...or the way I like it. I don't like drinking alone, but I'll do it. It's tough to get people to smoke w/you, especially at my age who appreciate cigars. I keep a humi full of so-so smokes just so I can talk someone into smoking w/me w/out feeling bad about giving a good cigar to someone who won't appreciate it. There's nothing like hanging w/brothers that appreciate the leaf the way you do!


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

WoW i guess either mine is really underrated cuz or everyone thinks highly of them, but i would have to with the SCDLH Principe...


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

zemekone said:


> WoW i guess either mine is really underrated cuz or everyone thinks highly of them, but i would have to with the SCDLH Principe...


This is one of the best small smokes I've ever had; especially w/coffee. Very young '06 too; I couldn't believe it. I know it's bold and may hurt some feelings, but I'll take this over a Parti Short any day!


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

StudentSmoker said:


> This is one of the best small smokes I've ever had; especially w/coffee. Very young '06 too; I couldn't believe it. I know it's bold and may hurt some feelings, but I'll take this over a Parti Short any day!


Big words my friend...


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Some great underrated cigars mentioned, particularly for me the Boli RCs, the first Habanos that really got me sliding hard down the slope, and the RyJ Cazadores. I think the Partagas 898s are underrated as well...everyone seems to love the RAs, but I think the Partys are a strong contender as well.


The Boli RC was the first cuban I really fell in love with (no jokes necessary Blueface :r ), thanks to Tom!!!

Still is right up there, and I can say that whether they are young or old, they are always good.

I can't speak about the RA 898s, but the Partis NV seem to get less love than the Vs, but I (and I thinka couple of others  )would argue the NVs are better, at least the 98s.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Great smokes all guys. The Boli RC is sure a mixed bag, but the 05's and 06s have proven to be a contender. I'm going to put forth the Punch RS#12. While I enjoy the SS #1 and #2, and the RS#11 is decent, the 12 will hold it's own against all comers. I have some from '00 that are tremendous.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

The diplo line is probably the most under rated line that is out there.

These are great little gems. Especially the #4 and #2.


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Moglman said:


> Great smokes all guys. The Boli RC is sure a mixed bag, but the 05's and 06s have proven to be a contender. *I'm going to put forth the Punch RS#12. * While I enjoy the SS #1 and #2, and the RS#11 is decent, the 12 will hold it's own against all comers. I have some from '00 that are tremendous.


Ditto. I was wondering if anybody would mention these. Just a fabulous smoke that typically doesn't get any hype.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Keep em coming. Wonder if there's any chance I could just buy all of these. Let's see, can you take out a mortgage on a rented home?


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

IHT said:


> i forgot a couple.
> 
> the LGC Md'O #4.
> both the Juan Lopez Seleccion #2 and PC.
> ...


I will defintely agree on the JL PC's. I have developed an addiction to those. Great cigar that matures quickly.

ATL


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

San Cristobal La Punta. Take a 5 year old one of these over a 5 yr old BBF anyday. Romeo Belicosos. This cigar is very tasty after 5 years. Sancho Panza Corona. Very sweet and creamy. Le HoyoDu Roi. This and the Des Dieux are the best of the Hoyo line IMO. Juan Lopez #1. You always here about the #2. The #1 with 5-8 years blows the 2 away IMO. Most of the ERDM line is underated because they have serious aging potential. Some wonderful cigars after 20-30 years.


----------



## yoshi94564 (May 1, 2006)

I've recently got into Partagas Charlottes. Ones from 01 are tasty now. Some have tight draws but typical Partagas maybe a little lighter on the spice but great finish.


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> SP Non-Plus
> Diplo #4
> ERDM PC's
> I also agree on the Boli RC's and the SLR PC's.
> ...


The Diplo #4 is one of my Favs, and a fine smoke imo. I also like the Lonsdales ,specially the ERDM and Partagas ones.

CBF:w


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

If I can nominate a cigar that has been recently discontinued (2002) - ERDM Grandes de España. Outstanding smoke that virtually no one talks about.
:2


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

SLR Lonsdales (never talked about), RyJ Cazadores (bang for the buck), Partagas Petit Coronas (never talked about--overshadowed by Shorts), Bolivar Tubos No. 2 (never talked about--overshadowed by PCs) and a number of machine-made cigars, particularly Quintero Londres Extra (cheap and awesome) and Jose L. Piedra Conservas (cheap and good to very good) come immediately to mind for me.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

StudentSmoker said:


> This is one of the best small smokes I've ever had; especially w/coffee. Very young '06 too; I couldn't believe it. I know it's bold and may hurt some feelings, but I'll take this over a Parti Short any day!


Sorry, but in this case I have to disagree. I personally prefer the Party Short over the SCDLH Principe. To each his own.

What about the Cuaba Divino. I think they rock and are underrated.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

zemekone said:


> Big words my friend...


Indeed. But I agree with them. I'd take a SCDLH principe over a a Party short any day of the week:2


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Indeed. But I agree with them. I'd take a SCDLH principe over a a Party short any day of the week:2


I like them both--they're very different cigars and I think each one fills it role well. I wouldn't say that one is necessarily "beter" than the other.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

luvsmesumcigars said:


> Are the Ra 898's that good? The Cazadores, are you talking young or with some age as these are affordable smoke.


yes, the RA 898s i've had have been great, totally different from the party 898s i've had (as they should be).
the Cazadores, i've had them all young, and was totally surprised at how good they were. i have hated the RyJ line for so long, finally did a split of these, and if i were to go on a spending spree, i'd grab a few boxes of these. they're huge when you consider the price paid, and they will kick you in the teeth with their power. not a pretty cigar, but if you want pretty, spend 4x the amount and buy a nasty opusX or PAM.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

IHT said:


> yes, the RA 898s i've had have been great, totally different from the party 898s i've had (as they should be).
> the Cazadores, i've had them all young, and was totally surprised at how good they were. i have hated the RyJ line for so long, finally did a split of these, and if i were to go on a spending spree, i'd grab a few boxes of these. they're huge when you consider the price paid, and they will kick you in the teeth with their power. not a pretty cigar, but if you want pretty, spend 4x the amount and buy a nasty opusX or PAM.


I love the Cazadores. I've read a number of posts where people say they're too harsh to smoke young, but I disagree. I think that they're just in-your-face-good. I haven't smoked any with real age them, so I don't know how they compare. I like them so well young that I never seem to be able to let any age.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

IHT said:


> the Cazadores, i've had them all young, and was totally surprised at how good they were. i have hated the RyJ line for so long, finally did a split of these, and if i were to go on a spending spree, i'd grab a few boxes of these. they're huge when you consider the price paid, and they will kick you in the teeth with their power. not a pretty cigar, but if you want pretty, spend 4x the amount and buy a nasty opusX or PAM.


:tpd: and theyve got huge aging potential imo. i also think that the Rafael Gonzalez Lonsdale is often overlooked as the smoke it is, especially by Habanos as theyre cutitng it from their stock lists.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

IHT said:


> yes, the RA 898s i've had have been great, totally different from the party 898s i've had (as they should be).
> the Cazadores, i've had them all young, and was totally surprised at how good they were. i have hated the RyJ line for so long, finally did a split of these, and if i were to go on a spending spree, i'd grab a few boxes of these. they're huge when you consider the price paid, and they will kick you in the teeth with their power. not a pretty cigar, but if you want pretty, spend 4x the amount and buy a nasty opusX or PAM.


I was in the same boat you were with the R&J line, but the EL Hermosa No.2 turned me. Since then I have enjoyed the Cazadores along with the Exhibition No.3's which are both truly note-worthy cigars. R&J makes great cigars, but it can be hit and miss with their line. The Mille Fleurs have garnered some interest, I am curious how their MM's measure up.

ATL

ATL


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Baric said:


> :tpd: and theyve got huge aging potential imo. i also think that the Rafael Gonzalez Lonsdale is often overlooked as the smoke it is, especially by Habanos as theyre cutitng it from their stock lists.


I think the Corona Extra is still going to be made as well as the PC's. I have had some mixed feelings about the RG line, but overall I think they are solid cigar from Habanos SA.

ATL


----------



## Gordie (Dec 31, 2005)

Two cigars that I really like that have not been mentioned are the RyJ Cedros DeLuxe No. 1 and the Parti C-hill DeLuxe. The RyJ's were something I bought when they were a megasaver, and I have not been disappointed. They are good, mild cigars, perfect for a Saturday AM.

The Parti C-hill is a spicy, strong cigar that I reach for over several of the other C-hills in my humi. Mine are from '03, and they're smoking great right now.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Monte 3...needs time to open up, at 2 years, very good.

RyJ Ex No 4...does not get much pub.

Partagas Serie du line (all 3), excellent with some years.

Punch Corona


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Gordie said:


> Two cigars that I really like that have not been mentioned are the RyJ Cedros DeLuxe No. 1 and the Parti C-hill DeLuxe. The RyJ's were something I bought when they were a megasaver, and I have not been disappointed. They are good, mild cigars, perfect for a Saturday AM.
> 
> The Parti C-hill is a spicy, strong cigar that I reach for over several of the other C-hills in my humi. Mine are from '03, and they're smoking great right now.


I like the Party C-Hill also. Glad to see someone else agrees this an after dinner smoke. Many publications say it is mild. Like MRN  .


----------



## emgjet (Jan 1, 2000)

Wow, with all the attention that Party Shorts and SCdlH Principes are getting, I'm glad that many are not giving the SP Bachilleres any love. Just finishing a box from '00, and they are absolutely wonderful. Time to restock with these very nicely price small smokes. :w


----------



## Fireman_UK (Mar 14, 2006)

Having only smoked a handful of ISOMs I'm very inexperienced with Habanos. And I don't know if it's really underrated, its just that I don't seem to hear much about it, but I think the Punch Petit Coronation is a fantastic cigar.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

How about the late, great Party Corona? A simple pleasure, when a short is not enough.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

emgjet said:


> Wow, with all the attention that Party Shorts and SCdlH Principes are getting, I'm glad that many are not giving the SP Bachilleres any love. Just finishing a box from '00, and they are absolutely wonderful. Time to restock with these very nicely price small smokes. :w


I'm with you in this emgjet! It took me long enough to try them and I'm glad I did. The 01's are very nice as well.


----------



## emgjet (Jan 1, 2000)

Moglman said:


> I'm with you in this emgjet! It took me long enough to try them and I'm glad I did. The 01's are very nice as well.


Shsssh...many may be listening. :w


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

j6ppc said:


> My entry has to be the H. Upmann Corona Major.
> 
> That cigar was a completely unexpected surprise, I was blown away by that smoke. Must buy more...


I would have to agree. The Upmann CM was my first ever cuban and I fell in love with it. I have a couple singles I bought in Canada and have had them aging for around a year now, will have to see how they taste with some age on them.


----------



## Legends of the Playground (Sep 29, 2006)

Monte Especial #2. Doesn't get much mention but it's a great stick.


----------



## PolarGar (Aug 10, 2008)

I love this place! I was considering posting a new thread about those underrated smokes that fly under the radar but end up being a great value due to the box ages you can get on them. 

Just on the off chance this had already been discussed I did a search and found two very relevant threads - this being one. 

Go Club Stogie - its your birthday! :bl


----------



## JohnnieSRT-4-cl (Nov 12, 2007)

Diplo No. 4 and Partagas Culebras I think are very underrated. I have been on a Culebras kick for the past year, I can't get enough of them.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

For me I hafta say the Juan Lopez Seleccion number 1. It is a Corona Gorda and it's got taste for days, and complexity that is very enjoyable. It was a surprise because I couldnt find much written about them; much more is written about the seleccion number 2. Good draw; construction and a very pleasant aroma. :tu


----------



## Josh Pip (Aug 17, 2008)

I don't know if anyone has mentioned this one yet but the Hoyo Double Corona is the best cigar I've had to date!

Pip


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

I totally agree with the RyJ Ex #4, and the Parti SDC #2. I would also add the SP Corona.


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

My picks would have to be Fonseca KDT Cadets, nice cheap little smokes. They're awesome fresh or with 2-3years on them.


----------

